

Dumb.domains - dkasper
http://dumb.domains

======
buro9
That site just made me realise that my surname (kitchen) has now become a
.gtld

Someone else clearly figured this out before me though and firstname.surname
has gone already.

What would I have done with it though? I've already discovered through having
a .cc domain that there are many companies, websites and forms that simply
don't accept unexpected domains.

For example, in the past I've spent several days on the phone with a business
insurance company trying to get the policy emailed to the company email
address and failing because somewhere in their system emails only get routed
to 'valid' addresses where 'valid' includes known domain names. The only
solution was buying a .com as well to use in such circumstances.

~~~
PeterisP
This is a big point. The internet probably has a million systems that have a
regexp somewhere listing all the top level domain names that were valid at the
time, and half of them aren't maintained and will stay broken forever.

That being said, email validation needs to check for trivial issues (i.e.,
have you entered a non-empty string? does it have a @ somewhere?) and the
proper validation happens if a verification email gets delivered or not.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
To be honest, ^.+@.+$ is probably all you need, along with a confirmation
email.

~~~
srgpqt
A simpler, yet equivalent regex : .@.

Also good: [^@]@[^@]

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Addresses can contain multiple @s legally, though, right?

------
jrockway
Well, that was hilarious. I now own crap.lighting. I think the web page will
be a black background, and that's it.

------
victorvation
I know doge is tired at this point, but such.education still made me chuckle.

~~~
pmx
such.education/very-learn

------
Ryanmf

      shitty.enterprises
      butt.construction
      wank.academy
      bum.careers
    

So this might be my new favorite website. (also, Andrew WK oughtta register
party.institute)

~~~
amorphid
frisky.limo

I thought about buying it for a moment.

~~~
adamnemecek
I thought about frisky.pics. It's a pretty great name for some sexting
snapchat competitor.

------
ethana

      slippery.contractors

------
jchendy
Are any serious websites using the new TLDs?

~~~
NameNickHN
I guess they will be very soon. Why else have Google, Amazon and Microsoft
applied for that many TLDs? It'll be like with .io and .ly.

~~~
tuananh
They did it just to be safe.

~~~
NameNickHN
That might be true for some. Especially Microsoft seems to have only
registered for their brands. But Google applied for .baby, .books, .movie,
.music and many other non-brand TLDs.

------
instakill
Good luck explaining this to the common man:

You: "Visit my website, it's fashion.boutique"

Guy: "dot com?"

You: "No, dot boutique"

Guy: "huh?"

~~~
darkhorn
normal guy: go to this forum slash.dot

average guy: /..? .com? wut?

normal guy: ... go to [http://goo.gl/4oVmvo](http://goo.gl/4oVmvo)

------
aharris66
A much better implementation than my own crappy.domains. I assume they are
generated from a list. Would be nice to be able to pick the TLD you want to
generate domains for.

------
laurenstill
I'm ashamed, but I grabbed shitty.recipe.

I put most of my bachelor frog friends to shame, so maybe it will be fun.

------
epsylon
Some of these are awesome: literally.guitars and crap.gift would make awesome
e-commerce names !

~~~
andrey-p
doodle.pics could be your startup name right there.

------
brianbreslin
I get the impression if I registered briansrecipes.com I would get better
traffic than brian.recipes . Or am I wrong? So much of this is irrelevant
since people google rather than type in urls

------
k__
When I heard about the new TLDs I thought it was the opportunity to get my
very own butt domain.

Now I own butt.ventures

A dream came true ;_;

------
junto
Where can I find a list of all of the new .gtlds?

~~~
petepete
[https://gist.github.com/peteryates/7132974](https://gist.github.com/peteryates/7132974)

~~~
darkhorn
some are missing like .gmo

------
Lerc
I had these turn up.

party.marketing

crooked.agency

wow.bargains

I can see this being a cybersquatters dream.

~~~
stevesearer
lady.international was a favorite for me

------
rictic
Just bought crap.today

~~~
ForFreedom
HA! I just thought of it. What are you going to do with it?

~~~
PeterisP
At the very least it has a practical use for marketing anti-constipation
medicines...

------
caw
very.photos is $24.99. Seems doge related and I'm surprised if someone doesn't
take it soon.

------
ForFreedom
Whoever this guy is, he had money to throw on these names. These new GTLDs are
a waste

~~~
aristidb
He didn't buy any of them, it's just an affiliate frontend for a registrar

------
fophillips
wow.buzz is 18,480 USD

------
ForFreedom
And there is the .XYZ!

------
pom
Must... resist... urge... to buy... penis.computer domain...

------
kaeruct
useless.domains

------
mulligan
pirate.ceo happens to be available

~~~
danieldk
Lots of pirate names are still available:

[https://www.gandi.net/domain/buy/result/](https://www.gandi.net/domain/buy/result/)

E.g.: pirate.bar, pirate.academy, and pirate.dating.

~~~
TylerJay
I think pirate.watch is the best of them. Could either be a streaming site or
a site monitoring piracy.

~~~
seacious
Or both at once! That would make data collection considerably easier.

------
PeterWhittaker
crap.zone

('Nuff said.)

------
zobzu
squatting.soon

------
krazydad
fart.management

------
memonkey
Just a few:

balls.uno sexy.education crooked.plumbing such.construction fart.diamonds

